
The Rise of “No Code” - BerislavLopac
https://medium.com/@rrhoover/the-rise-of-no-code-e733d7c0944d
======
jbuerke
It is a compelling read; especially given that there are so many ideas that
never materialize (for better or for worse) because the lack of technical
expertise. I really like the idea of accessibility for not so technical
dreamers.

